# Bellator MMA Fighter Joe Camacho Dies at 41



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shortly after SDR passed away, another heart failure claims the life of a still young fighter. 
Condolences to relatives and friends.



> Longtime MMA veteran and Bellator fighter Joe Camacho has passed away due to an apparent heart attack. He was 41 years old.
> 
> Camacho was rushed to Queen of the Valley Hospital in West Covina, Calif., early Monday morning, according to a report from Sherdog.com. He was not feeling well over dinner on Sunday night, Camacho's cousin, Charlie Valencia, told the website.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/bellator-mma-fighter-joe-camacho-231540497--mma.html
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Joe-Camacho-483


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn.  

I hope it's not related to him being a fighter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Saw a few of his fights, particularly in Bellator. Sad news. 

RIP, Joe.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, that's a bummer.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RIP. 41 is way to young to go.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

RIP Joe Mamacho.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Saw only a few of his fights, but they were great. RIP.


----------

